# DSTT card and EZFlash 3-in-1 Memory Expansion Pack for NDS Lite



## schmitz (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi,

I have an dstt card and an slot 2 EZFlash 3-in-1 Memory Expansion Pack for NDS Lite. I bought the EZFlash so that I could play GBA games on the NDS. But I don't understand how i get the file.gba files on the EZFlash card or how I get the EZFlash to work. I know that im have to use some software but don't know wich one to use and where to put it. So who want's to help me before i get frustated pretty well.

Greet Jan


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jun 10, 2008)

There's a program called GBA ExpLoader V0.57 found at http://kotei.blog.so-net.ne.jp/ to load the games
Or you can get YSMenu, and boot directly.
Games smaller than 16 MB can be run from the RAM in the 3in1
A game bigger than 16 MB will have to be written to the NOR to run


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 11, 2008)

Diablo was very helpful, I cant add anything else as I dont know anymore than that about the EZF 3in1.

The only advice I can offer is go to the right section for this...... You'll get a lot more responses or better yet, read through the topics there and you can find loads of useful stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A mod may move this topic when they see it, if not, then you could recreate this post in the NDS--DSTT sub forum, thats where this should be to receive the most insight on this matter.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jun 11, 2008)

Should've probably expalined the difference between NOR and RAM
NOR is more pernmanet, it is written to the 3in1, and does'nt need to be again till you change the game. If you go to the DS Menu, it'll show up as a GBA game.
RAM has to be written each time

Also, NOR is really slow while the RAM takes less than a few seconds.


----------

